

First Equation Ever: 14x+15=71 - bsima
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:First_Equation_Ever.png

======
bsima
And the inventor of the equation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Recorde](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Recorde)

